# Sunny neo hangs in first gear!



## stevie1403 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all 

My Sunny neo 1.6 auto belive its the pulsar,or sentra in other countries is hanging at 2000rpm in first gear. ive been told that i could be the governor pressure solenoid or the output speed sensor. Both electrical problems which fit as sometimes if you start the car put in gear very quickly and accelerate it will run fine until the next time its in first. It,s also shifts fine once out of first gear.

I ve been searchin high and low for a haynes reapir manual so i can look at how to replace the following parts. But i cant find one anywhere. 

If anybody can provide a link to one or explain how to remove those parts it would be much appreciated.

Thanks steve :newbie:


----------



## stevie1403 (Feb 26, 2011)

stevie1403 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Sunny neo 1.6 auto belive its the pulsar,or sentra in other countries is hanging at 2000rpm in first gear. ive been told that i could be the governor pressure solenoid or the output speed sensor. Both electrical problems which fit as sometimes if you start the car put in gear very quickly and accelerate it will run fine until the next time its in first. It,s also shifts fine once out of first gear.
> 
> ...


 the engine model is QG16DE just for reference.


----------

